
What tech stack to use for users in environments with bad internet? - Jefro118
I&#x27;m building a web app where many of the users&#x27; access to the internet will often be sporadic and low speed. I&#x27;m wondering what kind of stack is best suited for this situation? Is a client-side JS framework a no-no? Should I prioritise performance when choosing a backend language? How would one run the servers? Which database technology?, etc. The app itself should be a fairly simple CRUD app but will require loading lots of images, files, etc.
======
itamarst
[https://github.com/pazguille/offline-
first](https://github.com/pazguille/offline-first) is a good starting point.

